# How to disinfect nets, hoses and tanks?



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Wondering how you all disinfect equipment like nets, syphon hoses or even a small HOB filter that you ran on a Q or hospital tank? I know many use bleach, at what concentrations?

I try to have different nets for different tanks but that isn't always how it works out. 2 days ago I netted an infected fish from a 90g and put him in a 15 hospital tank. It is possible that net could be contaminated. I don't know how effective just letting everything dry is.

A typical scenario would be netting a fish and putting it into a hospital tank with a heater, some shelter, and either an airstone or I sometimes use a little mini HOB without media just to circulate water. Maybe you lose the fish and now what to clean everything including the tank itself so it is ready for next time.

Thanks


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Typically a 10% bleach solution is prescribed for disinfection. So, 1 part bleach to 9 parts water.


----------



## Bugcrusher (Jun 30, 2013)

use a 10 to 15% solution of household bleach... 3% to 6%...make sure it is straight bleach without additives like scents, soaps, etc. 10 minute soak time at minimum longer is better as long as you can up to 12 hours or so.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I usually add enough bleach to make the water feel slippery, rather than a measured amount.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

BillD said:


> I usually add enough bleach to make the water feel slippery, rather than a measured amount.


Love this ^

We basically use the same procedure :lol:

Bleach is easy to neutralize and quick to evaporate. That would be my first choice as well.

There are also commercial net soaks that are made for holding your net between dips to disinfect them. They are nice when you need to catch from a bunch of tanks quickly and don't want to risk any cross-contamination.


----------

